# ACHTUNG! Blizzard Bug erlaubt Plündern von Accounts !



## Veydron (21. Mai 2012)

Hab ich eben im D3 Forum gesehen... nachdem tausende Amis betroffen sind schwappt das ganze auch zu uns auf die EU Server über...

Da gehts wohl darum das es nen Bug gibt womit man Accounts ingame ausrauben kann...  gold sowie equip...  auch solche die mit Authenticator geschützt sind !

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/4209933782


Passt also auf und spielt zur not in geschlossenen nicht öffentlichen Spielen !


Lg


----------



## Saji (21. Mai 2012)

Ein Grund mehr D3 nicht zu spielen. Jedenfalls solange nicht bis es einigermaßen sicher ist.


----------



## floppydrive (21. Mai 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr D3 nicht zu spielen. Jedenfalls solange nicht bis es einigermaßen sicher ist.



Das ist leider keine Lösung


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Mai 2012)

Xiin schrieb:


> Jeder der ein Unternehmen als "Geldgeile Drecksäcke" bezeichnet hat einfach keine Ahnung - jedes Unternehmen ist nur auf Gewinn aus.
> Wer das nicht rafft sollte lieber ganz leise sein.




Ein großer Standpunkt in Sachen Nachhaltigkeit ist aber auch der Ruf und die Kundenzufriedenheit. Zumindest wenn mehrere Wettbewerber dabei sind. Für Öl scheint dies zumindest nicht zu gelten 


Und man kann sagen, was man will. Ich habe Warcraft 2 verschlungen, Starcraft, Warcraft 3 (samt jahrelangem Public Games spielen), World of Warcraft und jetzt Diablo 3. Und auch wenn ich bei jedem der aktuellen Titeln gewisse negative Punkte aufzählen kann, so machen mir WoW und Diablo 3 weiterhin (Diablo gibts ja auch erst eine Woche) Spaß.


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2012)

Ich habe eben einen oder mehrere Kommentare gelöscht.

1.: Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston. Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit  Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

3.: Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis


----------



## Saji (21. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Das ist leider keine Lösung



Habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Es ist viel mehr ein Workaround. Die Lösung muss von Blizzard kommen.


----------



## Hellboy33 (21. Mai 2012)

Bin heute gut gelaunt von Arbeit gekommen um Diablo weiter zu spielen und siehe da Bankfach fast leer, 200000 Gold weg und mein Spielstand um einen Act zurückgesetzt.
Dachte schon das ich gehackt wurde aber da der Spielstand zurückgestzt wurde zweifle ich stark daran. Ticket ist auch schon raus aber auf eine Antwort werde ich wohl sehr lange
warten können, da ja fast jeder Spieler ein Problem mit dem Spiel hat.

Hat jemand auch dieses Problem?


----------



## Saji (21. Mai 2012)

Hellboy33 schrieb:


> Bin heute gut gelaunt von Arbeit gekommen um Diablo weiter zu spielen und siehe da Bankfach fast leer, 200000 Gold weg und mein Spielstand um einen Act zurückgesetzt.
> Dachte schon das ich gehackt wurde aber da der Spielstand zurückgestzt wurde zweifle ich stark daran. Ticket ist auch schon raus aber auf eine Antwort werde ich wohl sehr lange
> warten können, da ja fast jeder Spieler ein Problem mit dem Spiel hat.
> 
> Hat jemand auch dieses Problem?



Hab gerade doch glatt mal bei mir nachsehen müssen. Nein, ist noch alles da und selber Stand wie ich ihn gestern zurückgelassen habe.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Mai 2012)

böses faul. besser erstmal keine public games


----------



## Xiin (21. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ein großer Standpunkt in Sachen Nachhaltigkeit ist aber auch der Ruf und die Kundenzufriedenheit. Zumindest wenn mehrere Wettbewerber dabei sind. Für Öl scheint dies zumindest nicht zu gelten


Das stimmt - Ich habe Blizzard aber auch nie für seine Kundenzufriedenheit gelobt/gesagt dass die vorgehensweise richtig ist.
Meine Aussage war nur das die Beleidigung geldgeil gegen ein Unternehmen unüberlegter Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Mai 2012)

Full Loot PvP?


----------



## Veydron (21. Mai 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Full Loot PvP?



Eher Kick, Full Loot...


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (22. Mai 2012)

AAAaaahhh, dass ist also die Qualität die wovon soviele Spieler reden ? xD


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Mai 2012)

Ist Diablo 3 jetzt besonders anfällig oder ist das Geschrei nur besonders laut, weils neu ist.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2012)

Im Prinzip beides, aber das letztere überwiegt wohl.

Einfach keine öffentliche Spiele machen und gut ist. Ihr habt doch sicher auch Freund oder? ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Mai 2012)

Noch liegts verpackt vor mir und ich wollte zumindest noch ein paar Tage warten, bis sich das etwas geklärt hat .
Davon abgesehen wollte ich D3 eigentlich nur alleine zocken, damit ich zwangsweise irgendwann online sein muss .


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2012)

Nee solang du dein Spiel nich öffentlich machst kann dir da nix passieren, keine Sorge. Wenn du mit jemandem zocken willst adde Freunde oder hier im Forum findest du sicherlich auch Mitspieler ^^
Wenn du Solo spielen willst kann dir das alles eh egal sein.


----------



## Whitepeach (23. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Nee solang du dein Spiel nich öffentlich machst kann dir da nix passieren, keine Sorge. Wenn du mit jemandem zocken willst adde Freunde oder hier im Forum findest du sicherlich auch Mitspieler ^^
> Wenn du Solo spielen willst kann dir das alles eh egal sein.




Dazu dann noch den *Haken* in den Optionen *WEG* bei "*Schnellbeitritt zulassen*" !


----------



## Sethek (23. Mai 2012)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> Dazu dann noch den *Haken* in den Optionen *WEG* bei "*Schnellbeitritt zulassen*" !



Wozu denn das?
Täusch ich mich oder geht Schnellbeitritt doch nur bei Mitspielern, die auf deiner Freundesliste sind? Und die F-Listne-Anfragen muss man ja einzeln bestätigen - solange man da Vorsicht walten lässt, keine öffentlichen Spielchen macht und auch sonst mit dem Tag nicht hausieren geht, sollte doch - sollte es diesen exploit tatsächlich geben - nix passieren können, oder?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Mai 2012)

freunde von freunden kommen auch in deine games


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Stimmt... Das Häkchen wegmachen macht dann vielleicht Sinn bei Spielern, die jede Kontaktanfrage annehmen von Leuten die sie gar nicht kennen, wie bei ihren Facebook-Anfragen wohl auch 
Wenn man so vorgeht bestätigt man wahrscheinlich auch jede Anfrage zum Spielbeitritt, was das Häkchen im Menü wegmachen schon wieder überflüssig macht


----------

